# Winston--Portrait of a Survivor



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I saw a pigeon feeding with the feral flock that feeds at my house yesterday. I noticed right off that there was something different about him. He was eating on the hot tub cover with the rest of them and I couldn't see any primary flight feathers on the side that was closest to me.

I was flying Unie so I assumed that my eyesight (or mind, take your pick) was failing me. I decided that it simply couldn't be so we (Unie and I) resumed our fun when I heard a "CHOP! CHOP! CHOP!" sound behind me. Normally, accelerating pigeons don't make that particular sound but I've heard it before from an unreleaseable bird that I have with very short feathers on one side.

I turned and saw this pigeon (who REALLY DIDN'T have any primaries on the starboard wing) actually flying across the yard. He flew for 20 feet before landing on the yard itself and then started running for cover.

Naturally, we had to rescue him but that was a heckuva' chore! That little pigeon took me all over the yard half-flying and running as fast as any pigeon I've ever seen. When I'd get him cornered he'd freeze, wait for the hands and then scoot right through. I'm pretty good at catching hurt pigeons but this was ridiculous! He'd climb up on the firewood and dang near fly right over me, land and go under the shrubs only to re-emerge right between my legs and do it all again.

A pigeon that had that much going against it and could still put up that kind of fight and _still manage to fly_ deserves serious respect as a survivor. I decided to name him "Winston" after Winston Churchill. I don't know where he came from but I think he's had to eat some rough stuff to stay alive. Here's his picture:

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1398214142073664377IFyMug

I ran a fecal on him and found the first evidence of Capillaria (threadworms) that I've ever seen. They are more damaging than roundworms because they bore holes that can cause hemorrhaging. There's a picture here (it's the greenish colored body):

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1398213881073664377AryCyR

There are also a couple of other strange objects that I'm curious about and I'll eventually consult with a vet on them. Their pictures are here:

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1398213788073664377PgHNIe

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1398213970073664377eHexVb

You can also see coccidial oocysts here and there on those pictures but there aren't so many as to require medication yet. I'll see how the stress of the recent lifestyle change affects him before I medicate him for that.

Pidgey


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All I can say is, thank God the pigeon found you, unwittingly. It has no idea how lucky it is - but it will in time. That poor pigeon. I hope all goes well with him.

I know a lot of people don't like us feeding pigeons but if it hadn't been for you feeding them, God knows how long this one would've survived on its own.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good catch Pidgey! It's great that Winston is now safe with you!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...

Such a pretty Pigeon too!

Good going Pidgey...

How do you get these images from your Microscope?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Phil,

Would you believe I just hold the regular digital camera up to the eyepiece and shoot? You gotta' hold it REAL centered and REAL steady and REALLY in-line but it works better than I expected.

He's finally getting calmer--I caught him hunkered down last night. I think he knows now that he's not for dinner. They always finally "stake their claim" to that table as their territory and will finally Roo-Koo-You when you come around to let you know to BACK OFF! I always get a kick out of that.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey,

Lol...

That and or the peck...or the Wing-chop AND the Roo-Coo-Coo...and that 'look'...

Always good signs...

I am behind on my microscope stuff, but good to know my Camera might just do it then if I want to post an image.

Thanks Pidgey..!


Phil


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, I haven't seen a worm egg in several fecals now (still haven't wormed him yet) and I dug down real deep and saw that his primaries are about a half-inch long at this point so they're on their way!

However, that pigeon still stinks. I'm beginning to think he's got some bacteria that's got a horrible odor. I gave him a long bath/shower yesterday and STILL can't get the smell off my hands. Now, I'm sure that Winston Churchill did NOT have this particular problem so I hope he's not turning over in his grave.

Winston can easily fly all over the place (I still can't believe that) in the basement. I'm not certain that I've rescued him. I would just love to take him in and get him de-scented though like they do with skunks. I seem to remember that somebody had a pigeon that they named "Stinky" and I'm really starting to wonder why. I really thought this would go away but it's just not. I'm thinking I'm going to give him a clorox water bath this afternoon. By they way, it's in the feathers and skin, not in the poop.

Any thoughts?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey,

That was a bird that Terry had, Stinky, that smelled so bad, here is the thread and a lot of great info.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4654

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stinky (aka Catherine the Great) is still with me and doing well. She adores grumpy old Traveler, but he has no interest. Stinky lost her horrible odor after about 4-5 months when she had regained her weight and overall health.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Terry, I was just going to ask you how Stinky, AKA Catherine the Great, was doing, glad she doesn't stink anymore, and I guess Traveler doesn't think she is so great, either! LOL

Treesa


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay,

Winston (maybe "Winnie"--really starting to lean that way now) got the bath last night consisting of Dawn dishwashing liquid in water with a little bit of Clorox (about a teaspoon in a gallon). That did take away the odor and it also revealed something else--a festering sore on the chest where he must have skidded a burn from a real hard landing. That's easy to imagine considering the wing.

We've got Tri-biotic ointment on the wound/abcess now (it was impossible to find without wetting the bird) and so that should solve the problem. I pressed the bird to my nose this morning and... Ahh!!! "Lemon Fresh Scent!" It's a shame they don't come stock this way.

It was so funny, I held Winston down in the bird-sized pan so that only his head above the ears was sticking out for probably 15 minutes to give the chlorinated water time to work in good. He never moved--reminded me of a wooden duck decoy, actually. At one point, I started to wonder if he'd gone into a coma because of chlorine fumes which I couldn't even smell but he came to life during the rinse cycle, you may be sure.

We did a pigeon burrito for about an hour to wick most of the water away and then a blow-dry. I don't know how long it'll take to get waterproof again, maybe not until the molt. Anyhow...

"Win-STON smells good... like a pij-E-ON should!" Wasn't there some kind of commercial on TV when we were young that went like that? Same words?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, but wasn't it about a brand of (smelly) cigarette ? Used to " ?? smells good, like a Bump Bump cigarette should >
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Or was it "tastes good"  
Again, Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

It was Winston tastes good like a cigarette should.

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Linda,

Did you sing that while walking down the halls of your elementary school? Judging by the "Bump Bump" addition in Pigeonmama's version, she danced to it.

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> Linda,
> 
> Did you sing that while walking down the halls of your elementary school? Judging by the "Bump Bump" addition in Pigeonmama's version, she danced to it.
> 
> Pidgey


Nah, Pidgey! I just remember the jingle from way back when they were allowed to advertise cigarettes on TV. (Showing my age here!)  

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pigdey,
I was brought up in a little family owned grocery store. I used to know all of those little theme songs, but that was a long time ago. I was so small that I slept in a bassenette til I was 5 yrs old. Weighed 27 lbs. when I went in to the first grade. Moved out of the bassenette, and slept on beer cases. Then there was the time that my father asked "Where's the baby"? I was the baby til I was 18 yrs. old. Well, way back then, bananas came directly from whereever they were grown, no processing, other than being cut from the plant, and shipped. We had a big cardboard box under the counter where we kept the bananas. Guess I really needed a nap, cause I crawled in with the bananas, and my father found me, out like a light, with a spider the size of his fist, right on my cheek. Oh, the stories I could tell about my growing up years !!  
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, by the way, did you all know that the banana plant is considered an herb? Trivia of the day.
D.W.  
Oh, and it cannot be used to repel spiders.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nope, didn't know THAT, but I did always think that you were "bananas!"  

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
That's it ! That's it ! The gloves are off ! Put up your dukes !! Sending many, many button quail your way to torment you!  
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Love Bananas!*

You should write a book about your childhood, Pigeonmama! Sounds quite fascinating! And wasn't the spider a Tarantula? We have them here in AZ. I once saw a baby one while desert hiking. My friend and I were doing a desert overnight and slept in a Tarantula area. When I woke up in the morning there was one slowly waking past my face. Lucky for me that I happen to like Tarantulas and think they have gotten a bad rep, especially in the movies! Pigeons also have a bad rep with many but at least I never saw a movie with pigeons biting and killing people. ("The Birds" don't count - if I remember correctly, the birds weren't pigeons!)  

Sure glad you discovered that wound, pidgey! I'm sure Win???? will be just fine. I remember that Winston cigarette commercial too. Quite catchy...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So... pigeonmama... 

Sending in the... BUTT-BUTTS?!? 

    

WHITE FLAG!

(and waving frantically!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

That's right, you get Pidgey good!.....UNLEASH THE BUTT-BUTTS!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, Pidgey,
The butt-butts, and one that is just newly hatched today. (in the incubator) It's either the butt-butts or the 16 yr old son, and believe me, I think you'd rather have the birds. The son is 6 ft. 4 in. almost 300 lbs. and eats like a pack of ravenous wolves. Heck, he could even eat a dead cow, hide, horns, hooves and hair, then ask, "What else ya got"? At least he's good natured and plefers fishing and raising chickens to chasing girls ( I think)  
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Had to make a commando raid in here while pigeonmama's somewhere else (keepin' an eye out for BUTT-BUTTS as well) to say that...

...the vet finally responded that the other UFO's were pollens, nothing to get snotty about. Also, the new primaries are about a couple of inches long now so they'll be back to normal here in a couple of weeks. The smell has almost stayed away--you can get a faint whiff of it on that hole in the middle of Winston's chest. That should be completely healed before the primaries are done.

On a side note, I never find Winston on the floor in the basement, he's ALWAYS way up high on something. At least he doesn't fly off anymore when I have to pick him up for examination.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Commando raid ! Oh, come on. To heck with sending butt-butts, or my "eat anything that can't outrun him" son, I'm coming down there to check out what kind of trouble you're trying to stir up, Pidgey !! Oh, Lord, don't I wish I really could end up knocking on your door. Think that would be the ultimate surprise  
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sure glad things are looking up for you and Winston. It's about time your patience and good care paid off for the both of you.
Daryl
P.S. Pidgey, as naughty as you are, I still love you as I do all of my friends here, both feathered and human.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*About Meeting Pigeon-Talk Members ..*

It's wonderful .. it's marvelous .. it's beyond compare. I'm one who has had the pleasure of meeting a fair number of our members here. So go get Pidgey Daryl! (and take the butt-butts just in case ..) <LOL>!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TERRY! 

MODDIE DEAREST!

Et tu, Brute?

Now the whole dang family's gonna' show up down here, chase me out of house and home, clean out the fridge and pantry, bury the place in freight train droppings and INFECT OUR SLOW SOUTHERN STYLE WITH THEIR NORTHERN HEATHERN WAYS!!!

For shame, Whatley, FOR SHAME!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, at least we know how to spell HEATHEN up, us ole red neck lobstah wranglers, AYUH !  
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And add to all that... "CO-rect ower' spillin' !"

The lass' tahm' thehm' nothuhn' heathern a'come dohn' heah', they dun' gohn' an' made a powuh'ful mess. But ah's gots NOOZ' fo' uhm' this'm'tahm'...

THE SOUTH WILL RAH-IZ' A'GIN'!!!

WE GOHN' KICK YO' NOTHUH'N BUTT(butts)!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, you two are hysterical...LOL  

Hey Pidgey....can you tell me where I might find a dictionary that translates "South-ese" to English...I think I might need one. 

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Kick our butts? You couldn't be so lucky ! We beat you once, can do it again !
I'm on my way down ! Get ready ! They don't call me the feisty old hen for nothing! Tee-hee. My bark is bigger than my bite,and we won't discuss butts, WILL WE PIDGEY !!!  
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, y'all...this thread is getting as good at the "poop" one!   

Having lived in the North AND the South, the Southerners are quite sure they will rise again! However, Pigeonmama has the BUTT BUTTS on her side (oh yeah, and her son too!). 

Sorry Pidgey, I know you will put up a hell of a fight, but I think you may be outnumbered...UNLESS, you have a secret weapon?!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yep. Down here in The South, we've got NOOK-YOU-LEER weapons.

An' we use 'em!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
No, you have noo-key-ler weapons. Not only that, but I hear you folk eat big rats, called possums, heck you even eat nutria in Fla.  
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Pidgey,
> No, you have noo-key-ler weapons.



LOL!!!!!! Oh boy, you're up on your presidential faux pas, Daryl. I'm glad I'm a neutral here, seems like there is going to be another civil war here between the red pigeons and the blue ones!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess with the "nooks," (all variations are fine with me! Adds to the...spice) there won't be any gray pigeons? Looks like things are beginning to - ah - heat up! 

Mmmm, maybe I shouldn't be in the 'middle' here...carry on...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
When B,C was president, I had a "crash and burn" off the back of a really "hot" mare I was training for someone. Ended up with quite the concussion and a fractured coccyx. ER MD. asked me who the president was. I said " Well I can't tell you his name , but I can see his face, and tell you he's a womanizing SOB" This was before the Monica L. episode. The Dr. laughed, asked me about the vice president. Again" I can't tell you his name, but he's not as naughty"
I did get that horse rider safe, after having to give the coccyx 6 months to heal. My backside was so broken, that when I walked ,or moved, it sounded like someone rolling dice in their hand, click, click, click. Sneezing was a killer! Thankfully, I have outgrown my "toys" after 51 years, and no longer train or own horses, after many injuries. There are days I miss riding a well trained horse, but I sure don't miss the chores or expenses.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

Sounds like your busted, half-pint "butt-butt" oughta' "steer" clear of horses and just stick to a jackass, but you're not coming down South and winning anything that way! Also, at least a 'possum is a lot nearer to a cow than those underwater spiders you guys eat called lobster and crab!

Winston has moved out to the loft now as a halfway house. When I got him out there, he flew around and around the garage part (ground floor) before I took him up to the loft. He had been king of the basement, but now he's a pretty small fish in a big pond so he's a bit flummoxed. Hopefully, I can get him back out to the wilds before he marries someone and decides to become a permanent resident. 

Pidgey

THE SOUTH WILL RIZE AGIN'!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, sweetheart,
My "butt-butt' ain't half pint. I'ze a full figgered female, full 'o hugs and cuddles, built like a grammy's supposed to be, cos I'ze a grammy, too ! Yes, the south may rise again, just as substantial as a cloud, just a puff in the air.
Tee-hee!
This ole lady's aheaded fer bed.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

It was so nice to see the name "Grammy." It's not a term that I've seen used that often, but that's the name I used for my much loved grandmother. Her "butt-butt" was not a half-pint either, it may have even been a full gallon!! She was another full-figured gal. But, I have never seen or known a more beautiful woman... before, since or after having had her in my life. 

It's wonderful to know that you're a "Grammy" too. I someday hope to earn that title.

Sweet dreams....

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well, now...*

Will hugs, cuddles and lovin' from Grammy win over the South???  

Mmmm, on second thought, if so, I sure will miss the repartee on this thread!  

Feisty Pidgey seems mighty set in his ways and both NORTH and SOUTH have the courage of their convictions and pigeons!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey,
Don't forget, I have the backing of the butt-butts, and I'm not talking about my keister, either.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*True, true...*

Ok, Pidgey, back at 'cha...  

Sorry, guys, but the temptation to - ah - butt in is just TOO strong!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MISTER Squeaks,

It's becoming apparent that having been the child of a full bird colonel, you have become a WARMONGER!!! I'm starting to wonder if you have a substantial quantity of stock and investments with weapons and arms manufacturers. For SHAME, MISTER SQUEAKS, for shame!

Pigeonmama,

Yeah, you're right. The South is as substantial as a cloud--A NOOK-YOU-LEER cloud over a northern city with butt-butts popping out the top!!!

Southern Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Watch it Pidgey ! It's going to be "the naughty Pidgey" corner for you ! I'm so exposed to radiation, between x-rays and granite emitting nasty fumes (sorta like you  ), I'm immune.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

Oh, I get it--a "glow in the dark" pigeonmama? Well, that means you'll make an easy target at night!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

And just how do you mean easy ? I may be a little old grammy, but I'm a tough old bird, so watch it ! Like most mothers, I have a sixth sense when it comes to trouble, and Pidgey, while you think you're one tough bird, you're just a chicken nugget !! I would have used the analogy of you being tender as a squab, but, just not kind to the poor real birds to be compared to a southern rabble rouser like you.  
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Mr. Squeak's leaks*

Good thing Zig had a b-day today or I wouldn't have checked this link out....

My endearing moniker given to me by Pidgey the Poo being tossed about with abandon by a squeaker.

"Feisty Pidgey seems mighty set in his ways and both NORTH and SOUTH have the courage of their convictions and pigeons ! " [/QUOTE]

Please, don't confuse us, Pidgey the Poo is the one on the Butt-Butts wanted poster....his picture is also being handed out @ all the target ranges here in California, instead of an X in the center, there's a blueberry dollup on the tip of his nose. (We're shooting w/probiotic capsules of course  ....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm both a "Southern rabble rouser" in the DIM northeast AND being used for target practice in California where using a REAL gun is considered politically incorrect? 

What is this? 

I'll have you know, Feralpigeon, that we (Lin & I) took a vacation up the Northwest coast and passed through Ukiah on the way up to the redwoods. 

We stopped at the Ukiah Restaurant & Microbrewery (something like that) to eat and myyy gooooodneeeess... the "clientele" was a California cliche of REAL oddballs and I ordered a turkey sandwich (I'm NOT a vegan, by the way) because I didn't think they could screw that up. Lin, bless her heart, ordered a patty melt, took a bite and blanched. Noticeably. Then swooned. I thought I was going to have to administer CPR at any moment.

Everything you saw (the ketchup, the mustard, even the clothes the people were wearing) had the ORGANICALLY GROWN declaration, shamelessly suggesting THIS WAY TO UTOPIA! Well, Lin stoicly recovered and continued to eat that sandwich by sheer force of stubborn will (we will NOT waste food) and finally turned to me and sweetly offered to "share" some.

Tricky situation. I'm a kind soul but the barely-contained stress in her eyes spoke volumes. I took a large swig of the locally-brewed ale that I was drinking (for courage) and accepted a bite of her sandwich.

I kid you not, I was immediately engulfed in a lost memory of peering into a removed tire, looking at puncture. Somehow, the flavor of that sandwich was identical to the smell of the inside of a used tire. And rather rudely, I said so, "that tastes like a tire!"

"Oh, thanks! You just had to SAY it, didn't you? Now, I'll never get that thought out of my mind as I eat the rest of it!" So, bless her heart, she bravely slugged it out with that damn thing to the last. Fortunately, I had ordered some kind of french fries that, smothered with ORGANICALLY GROWN ketchup, helped some.

We paid, and then we BACKED OUT of there carefully to make sure that NOTHING had rubbed off on us. We almost had to get Lin's stomach pumped that evening but we found a Taco Bell instead and managed to acquire some much-needed medications. And ya'll thought "saved by the Bell" meant something else!

All that to say that California IS a threat, but only to the sanity of the rest of the country. And that is for the most part restricted to NORTHERN California, by the way, as the Southern half (with the likes of T(op)A(ngel)Whatley) is rather less... "infected," Hollywood and The Valley notwithstanding.

But, there's obviously a common link here: NORTHERN California and the NORTHERN East Coast. If we can just keep them contained, I think the rest of us will be okay!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*MOST humble apologies to the REAL Feisty Pidgey!*

I was using "feisty" as purely a lowercase descriptive term. I will do my best to refer to Pidgey as 'the poo' from now on.  

AND, to 'the poo'...I am a "warmonger" ONLY with words...with the way this site is going, the temptation, once again, to butt in, is just too much for me to resist! 

Looks like I accidently unleased more than I bargained for  - CALIFORNIA is now involved. I will REALLY have to be careful because Arizona in being "invaded" by Northern AND Southern Californians!  

And you thought YOU had problems, Pidgey the Poo?! I have to deal with the North AND the South (fortunately, ONLY with California).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ohhhh, P-t-P, I'm sooo glad you enjoyed the California quisine.....Ukiah, huh?
They're quite well known around here for a certain home grown crop . You hadn't been to any unusual tea parties before you went dining, _had you?_
Can't imagine traveling accross the country to visit Ukiah without perhaps, ummm, well let's just say a specific "need".....it's allright now, Pidgey the Poo, you can share your consciousness expanding experience here.

And of course this lumping together of Nawthun Califawnia and the Nawth East,
I seem to recall a major teaparty happening over there that everyone is still talking about......hey--did you go to that one too??? 

As for being politically correct, we have a guvna from Austria, steeped in Hollywood, a staunch Republican, married to a Kennedy and he wants to appeal to donkeys and elephants.....what more could anyone ask for?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I was using "feisty" as purely a lowercase descriptive term. I will do my best to re  fer to Pidgey as 'the poo' from now on.


Thanks for your good intentions, Mr. Squeaks, however, JMO, "FEISTY" is _Never_ a lowercase descriptive  .


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hopefully, the minutemen and the green mountain boys will be showing up momentarily....

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Guess my Radon contaminated butt-butts got the best of Pidgey  
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*FEISTY it is, FP...*

Suits me and others who tend to think in CAPS  

Be careful what you "wish" for, PM, I think 'the Poo' is just revvin' up - especially since he has TWO "wars" in progress.  

BTW, how long can a thread be? I don't see an end in sight (at least I hope not!) Sure do love to laugh!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *BTW, how long can a thread be? I don't see an end in sight (at least I hope not!) Sure do love to laugh*!


Yes, eventually there is an end to every thread.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

If your "radon contaminated ****-****s" got the best of me, it'd be the best of the hot lead that I have to give! But only because lead shields radiation, of course.

Feralpigeon,

For your information, we only really wanted to see Oregon but I had some complimentary, use-'em-or-lose-'em promotional flight coupons and I couldn't redeem them for tickets to Portland so were stuck with flying into Oakland and out of SF. That was the week after my hernia surgery and I was already on some narcotic pain reliever and I DIDN'T NEED ANY HOTEL CALIFORNIA ENHANCEMENTS!

Didn't want 'em, either. Just wanted the hell out of there when I got a good look at the locals.

Now, folks--really! This STARTED as a simple thread about a pigeon who could fly with only one-half of a wing. It was meant to be inspirational, not confrontational. And just LOOK at what so many of you have done--you've been swept up in a mass hysteria against poor, sweet, innocent little ole' me! Why, even BRAD has demonstrated that his normally respectable nature has a mean streak as he sicced Pigeonmama (who doesn't NEED inspiration) to "unleash the ****-****s."

Now, where is the kindness and restraint here? Where is the compassion and the luuuuvvv? Where is the RESPECT for the plight of the pigeon? Would Winston have wanted this? Consider, people, the path on which your feet have taken and the end thereof!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cuz' ah' cud' whup' allah' you-ins' wid' won' ahm' tah'd behine' mah' back!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Now, folks--really! *This STARTED as a simple thread about a pigeon who could fly with only one-half of a wing. It was meant to be inspirational, not confrontational. And just LOOK at what so many of you have done*--you've been swept up in a mass hysteria against poor, sweet, innocent little ole' me! Why, even BRAD has demonstrated that his normally respectable nature has a mean streak as he sicced Pigeonmama (who doesn't NEED inspiration) to "unleash the butt-butts."
> 
> Now, where is the kindness and restraint here? Where is the compassion and the luuuuvvv? Where is the RESPECT for the plight of the pigeon? Would Winston have wanted this? Consider, people, the path on which your feet have taken and the end thereof!
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,
If you are serious about your statement noted above in the bold print & underlined, please refer back to the beginning of this thread, specifically the 11th post in which you stated:
"*Win-STON smells good... like a pij-E-ON should!" Wasn't there some kind of commercial on TV when we were young that went like that? Same words?*
That statement initiated what was to become a string of *OT* statements. 
With all due respect, YOU really started the ball rolling with your statement to pigeonmama:
*Nope, didn't know THAT, but I did always think that you were "bananas!"*

Unfortunately, what started out being silly & joking comments has ended up on a sour note.  

I think it would be best that this thread be closed.

Cindy


----------

